# Election de  miss France



## ignace (11 Décembre 2006)

Quelle deception de n'avoir pas vu gagner la premiere dauphine, selon moi et beaucoup de personnes de mon entourage, elle meritait la couronne. 
La France n'est pas encore prete a avoir une ambassadrice mal-entendante. Peut-etre aussi que le comité Miss France n'est pas pret d'investir dans une traductrice....


----------



## elKBron (11 Décembre 2006)

élection miss france ? 
bah, rien vu, rien entendu...


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> Quelle deception de n'avoir pas vu gagner la premiere dauphine, selon moi et beaucoup de personnes de mon entourage, elle meritait la couronne.
> La France n'est pas encore prete a avoir une ambassadrice mal-entendante. Peut-etre aussi que le comit&#233; Miss France n'est pas pret d'investir dans une traductrice....


Ce qui ne me d&#233;&#231;oit jamais, ce sont les regards (_limites lubriques_) de certains membres du jury et qui sont pay&#233;s pour &#231;a.....
Ce qui m'am&#232;ne &#224; dire que c'est quand m&#234;me du genre _"Mesdemoiselles, mettez vous sur l'&#233;tal"_, que tout le monde puisse vous reluquer tranquillement en ayant bonne conscience....

Il y a plein de jeunes filles et femmes beaucoup plus jolies que les "_Miss_" et qui ne sont ni mannequins, ni... "_Miss_" !..... 
Pas besoin de &#231;a.....

_ Panem et circenses...._


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, entièrement d'accord avec Jackie Sardou.


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> Peut-etre aussi que le comit&#233; Miss France n'est pas pret d'investir dans une traductrice....



Il n'y a que &#231;a, des traducteurs, autour des "Miss"...

Regarde la notre (jp Miss). Faut toujours tout lui expliquer...


----------



## fredintosh (11 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui m'amène à dire que c'est quand même du genre _"Mesdemoiselles, mettez vous sur l'étal"_, que tout le monde puisse vous reluquer tranquillement en ayant bonne conscience....


Et ça, ça dépasse l'entendement.

 

---> je sors.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Décembre 2006)

Je prefere miss boudin


----------



## duracel (11 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> élection miss france ?
> bah, rien vu, rien entendu...


 
Pas vu, pas pris........


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Miss France est un concours de jolies nunuches (ou, du moins, pr&#233;sent&#233;es comme telles).
En quoi &#234;tre sourde rend-il plus jolie ou plus nunuche ?

La France ? L'ambassadrice ?
Miss France est une soci&#233;t&#233; priv&#233;e que je sache, filiale d'Endemol dont on conna&#238;t le bon go&#251;t et l'exemplarit&#233;...
Miss France ne repr&#233;sente qu'une vision surann&#233;e et profond&#233;ment machiste de la femme-potiche.

Si c'est &#231;a la France, moi, j'&#233;migre en Suisse !


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> En quoi être sourde rend-il plus jolie ou plus nunuche ?



Disons que cela leur donne une bonne excuse de ne pas avoir compris la question ...


- Etes vous pour ou contre la masturbation?
- QUOI ... ??? DISTRIBUTION DE TOPINAMBOURS????


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

*Allez... c'est mon sujet de No&#235;l que je vous laisse &#224; vous. Faites-en un exemple parfait de type de sujet &#224; ne pas aborder ou au contraire aborder.

Professionnels de la chignole, faites chauffer vos vrilles !!!
*

NB : Je ne garantis pas que ce sujet passe les f&#234;tes toutefois...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Bon, Miss France, c'est fait (voir trois posts au-dessus).

Maintenant, la première dauphine.
D'un point de vue uniquement physique, et selon mon esthétique personnelle : trop maigre !
Quand on a des bras comme ça et quon "représente la France" rolleyes: ) faut pas s'étonner que les émissions de psycho-réalité regorgent d'anorexiques et de boulimiques !

Voilà.
C'était l'avis de PonkHead (gratos)
Sur ce, je me casse parce que le sujet, je ne sais pas, mais moi, je ne vais pas passer les fêtes dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Elles sont moches toutes les deux, je trouve ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Mais qu'est ce que vous avez contre la Picardie ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

.........


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> J'aime pas la CENSURE!!!
> 
> Et j'aime pas les chats non plus...


Ne bouges plus !! Tu es au bon endroit ......


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Et moi tes mani&#232;res.
Pour l'autre fou/folle ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Allons, allons... Un peu de tenue dans mon estaminet s'il vous pla&#238;t !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4086786 a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons... Un peu de tenue dans mon estaminet s'il vous plaît !



Tu perds tes poils et tu parles de tenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## elKBron (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4086786 a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons... Un peu de tenue dans mon estaminet s'il vous plaît !


estaminet ? esta minet ? sisi, esta un chat... mais je m éloigne du sujet...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Miss France est un concours de jolies nunuches ...



Paske tu crois que c'est mieux Miss Belgique :love:

Kler que c'est un concours de nunuches, d'ailleurs elles finissent quasi toutes speakrines sur RTL chez nous  (faut pas un QI bien eleve pour passer a la TV... hum)


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah, vous avez encore des speakrines en Gelbique? 
:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2006)

On se comprend mon petit, on se comprend


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

_[censure X 256]

by Nephou
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> des conneries



Ca va pas mieux, hein...


----------



## rezba (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si c'est ça la France, moi, j'émigre en Suisse !



Tu les trouves moins nunuches et potiches, les Miss Suisse ???


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

Ma préférée et de loin reste Miss Kittin.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ma préférée et de loin reste Miss Kittin.


Ah?
Moi c'est miss eundeurstoude... (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

La nouvelle Miss France ?
On en crois des plus belles (sans maquillage ni relookage) dans la rue...


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

Miss Aveyron eliminée au 1er tour porte plainte pour discrimination raciale


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si c'est ça la France, moi, j'émigre en Suisse !



Ben tu vas te taper l'élection de Mister Suisse. Et là, c'est à la limite du supportable...:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Décembre 2006)

Allez hop, je m'abonne. Par solidarit&#233; avec la Picardie. 


*Al&#232;m!!!!! *


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Alèm Mister Picardie ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez hop, je m'abonne. Par solidarité avec la Picardie.
> 
> 
> *Alèm!!!!! *




Je veux bien faire partie du jury  Ça me rappellera miss camping palavas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je veux bien faire partie du jury  Ça me rappellera miss camping palavas


C'est un peu &#231;a... avec la pluie en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si c'est ça la France, moi, j'émigre en Suisse !





rezba a dit:


> Tu les trouves moins nunuches et potiches, les Miss Suisse ???





divoli a dit:


> Ben tu vas te taper l'élection de Mister Suisse. Et là, c'est à la limite du supportable...:rateau:


Bon, ok. Pas la Suisse.

Mais où alors ?






Ou alors, je me présente à miss France.
C'est vrai quoi, assez de discrimination - c'est encore une femme qui a gagné miss France, c'est scandaleux !


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> La France n'est pas encore prete a avoir une ambassadrice mal-entendante. Peut-etre aussi que le comité Miss France n'est pas pret d'investir dans une traductrice....



Je ne vois pas le rapport : il y en a eu des dizaines d'autres éliminées dont tu te fous et celle là, parce qu'elle est sourde, c'est un scandale ? C'est quoi cette discrimination inversée à la con ?



			
				ln_mimil a dit:
			
		

> Et j'aime pas les chats non plus...



Tu viens de te brouiller avec, au minimum, 2 modérateurs du bar + 1 de portfolio + 1 de Windows sur Mac...


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

Belgique ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Miaoooooooooooouuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Miaoooooooooooouuuuuuuu!!!



Celle l&#224;, vous me la gardez, hein ?! 

70 messages, le souk dans "internet", premier sujet post&#233; au bar ferm&#233;, et flood dans la foul&#233;e !


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, ok. Pas la Suisse.
> 
> Mais o&#249; alors ?



Essaye l'Arabie Saoudite ou la Laponie. Ca depend si t'es frileux.


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Celle là, vous me la gardez, hein ?!



Si tu veux mais je crois qu'il y a déjà des options prisent ...


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Celle l&#224;, vous me la gardez, hein ?!



elle est a toi, mais une fois que tu auras fini de jouer avec , ne laisse pas sa d&#233;pouille comme font tous les chats dans le placard a chaussures


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

C'est &#231;a , boulez moi rouge et moi je lache mon Bouledogue!!!


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Si tu veux mais je crois qu'il y a déjà des options prisent ...



Je suis, historiquement, le plus ancien modo du bar : ca donne des privilèges, que crois-tu ?


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Tu les trouves moins nunuches et potiches, les Miss Suisse ???



Non, mais tu as 8 chances sur 10 de ne pas comprendre ce qu'elles te racontent...


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Non, mais tu as 8 chances sur 10 de ne pas comprendre ce qu'elles te racontent...



Et il faut bien dire qu'il y a plus sexy que l'accent Suisse...


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis, historiquement, le plus ancien modo du bar : ca donne des privilèges, que crois-tu ?



Ok.. alors ..fait  y en a que pour les mêmes...

Un averto? ..un petit mini ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis, *historiquement*, le plus ancien modo du bar


Pas que.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est ça , boulez moi rouge et moi je lache mon Bouledogue!!!


Et sinon, miss France, t'as un avis ?
Tu aimes les chiens ?
Les concombres ?


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> un petit mini ? :rose:



Un shuffle, voir un nano, minimum. Mais elle ne sait pas de quoi nous parlons, alors je vais être obligé d'expliquer encore...


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et il faut bien dire qu'il y a plus sexy que l'accent Suisse...



Surtout s'il est suisse allemand...


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas que.



Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée...


J'adore quand tu cites de grands auteurs. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Super... D&#233;j&#224; primo j'ai demand&#233;... J'attend que quelque chose me tombe sur la t&#234;te bravement... J'aimais bien la 1ere dauphine et j'adore les bouledogues et les carlins!!!!

NA.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah, l&#224; je reconnais bien mon parrain    (Vieux, vieux...)


Pour en revenir au sujetp) :


			
				Amoque a dit:
			
		

> Et il faut bien dire qu'il y a plus sexy que l'accent Suisse...


C'est quand l'&#233;lection Miss Qu&#233;bec ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'adore quand tu cites de grands auteurs. :love:


_
:mouais: en m&#234;me temps &#224; sa place je me m&#233;fierais : &#224; citer les grands auteurs on fini par tomber de haut&#8230;





_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> J'attend que quelque chose me tombe sur la tête bravement... .



Ca ressemble plus à une recherche active mais bon...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Bobby, il est partout o&#249; il y a du flood.

Et le flood il est partout o&#249; il y a bobby.


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> et j'adore les bouledogues et les carlins!!!!



Ha mais dis moi c'est très interessant tout ça. Non vraiment.

T'es végétarienne ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

L'élection de Miss France, j'ai vu le début (quand Jean-Pierre Foucault présentait les candidates) et la fin (l'annonce des Dauphines et de la Miss). Entre les deux, j'ai dormi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> gnagnagna



Et voilà!
On va encore dire que c'est de ma faute! 

Allez-y, persécutez moi, trainez moi dans la boue!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

On a le droit ? pour de vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Et quelle tête elle a cette Miss France ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca ressemble plus à une recherche active mais bon...



Je ne me souviens pas avoir dis que je ne savais pas de quoi il s'agissait...


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Et ce soir là sur MacGé...


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'trouve que les femmes, elles devraient pas avoir le droit de s'pr&#233;senter &#224; cette &#233;lection.  

_C'&#233;tait un message de la Ligue pour la paix entre les hommes, mais sans les femmes_


Edit : non rien, en fait c'est du _Ponk d&#233;j&#224; vu_




			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'elle t&#232;te Ela cette Miss France



Pourquoi ? C'est qui Ela ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis, historiquement, le plus ancien modo du bar : ca donne des privilèges, que crois-tu ?


Ouais, mais tu n'es plus le plus méchant...  Et de loin !


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> _C'était un message de la Ligue pour la paix entre les hommes, mais sans les femmes_



Ah ça, j'en connais qui vont s'inscrire très très vite.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Pourquoi ? C'est qui Ela ?



Ah Ella, elle a ...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et quelle tête elle a cette Miss France ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Photo de Miss France



Ouch ! Ca sent la fin de soirée ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Celle là, vous me la gardez, hein ?!


Ouais,
ça c'est les cadeaux de Noël, ça fait plaisir sur le coup, mais c'est cassé en quelques heures et on joue bien mieux avec le carton.
(en plus, çui-là, y m'a l'air d'avoir des problèmes de pile avant même d'être déballé, alors...)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Elle a un grand nez...

Et le chat a de grandes dents, &#231;a sent mauvais pour moi... Je vous laisse... Au plaisir!


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> [SIZE="3"][COLOR="Indigo"][B]POUARF ![/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> La magie de[I] l'instant tané[/I]:D


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4086975 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais tu n'es plus le plus méchant...  Et de loin !




Ah ouai ? 

Tu penses à qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> blablabla...  j'adore les bouledogues et les carlins!!!!
> 
> NA.


Et ils te le rendent bien, j'imagine... 

Pur&#233;e... Y'a de la rel&#232;ve tout de m&#234;me. Je ne vais pas citer les noms mais la liste s'allonge gravement.

Amok ? Je peux continuer &#224; user de mes super-pouvoirs (que je rappelle &#233;rectiles !) en censurant ta proie ou tu revendiques tous les droits sur son petit &#234;tre ?  D&#233;j&#224; que c'est toi qu'a banni L****, faudrait voir &#224; partager un peu les grands plats. Ras-le-bol moi des crudit&#233;s...


----------



## katelijn (11 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Miss France



 C'est la fille cachée de Mme de Fontenay?


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Miss France passe dans l'émission de Ruquier sur France 2, au moment où j'écris ces lignes.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Insultes pas Mme De Fontenay


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Miss France passe dans l'&#233;mission de Ruquier sur France 2, au moment o&#249; j'&#233;cris ces lignes.



Bouleversante nouvelle ..

Tu devrait cr&#233;er un topic/sondage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Elle a un grand nez...
> 
> Et le chat a de grandes dents, ça sent mauvais pour moi... Je vous laisse... *Au plaisir!*


Vantarde !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Miss France passe dans l'émission de Ruquier sur France 2, au moment où j'écris ces lignes.



Eh ben, deux raisons pour la France d'être fière


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4086994 a dit:
			
		

> Amok ? Je peux continuer à user de mes super-pouvoirs (que je rappelle érectiles !) en censurant ta proie ou tu revendiques tous les droits sur son petit être ?  Déjà que c'est toi qu'a banni L****, faudrait voir à partager un peu les grands plats. Ras-le-bol moi des crudités...



Sois patient, petit scarabé : un jour tu verras...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Fait chier tiens.

'Pu faim.


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et moi je verrais ?



Tu te compares à Backcat, microbe ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Sois patient, petit scarabé : un jour tu verras...


Ah tu verras, tu verras,
tout recommencera,
tu verras tu verras,
Macgé c'est fait comme ça,
tu verras, tu verrras
et tu modèreras....`
... jusqu'à la fin du mond-euh !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas c'est pas &#224; toi que je vais me comparer


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Sois patient, petit scarabé : un jour tu verras...


verrat quoi ?!.....


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu te compares &#224; Backcat, microbe ?!


Allons-y, allons-y... &#231;a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas crayonn&#233;......  :love: 




&#201;dit : ksssss, kssssss.......


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Vas-y, te g&#232;ne pas...

T'as qu'&#224; faire les dents du chat cass&#233;, la queue (Pas de jeux de mots ) entre le jambe 

(Pis t'a qu'a faire Nephou &#224; genoux tant que t'y est... Ce serait beau quand m&#234;me :rateau: )


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> verrat quoi ?!.....



verre rha


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087012 a dit:
			
		

> Fait chier tiens.
> 
> 'Pu faim.



J'ai rien d'une miss. Mais je peux me dévouer si tu veux..


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Eh ben, deux raisons pour la France d'&#234;tre fi&#232;re&#8230;



Attends qu'elle passe dans la chance aux chansons, &#231;a en fera deux autres... (voir sujet actualit&#233; amusante ou pas)


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'ai rien d'une miss. Mais je peux me d&#233;vouer si tu veux..


Mais tu es partout !!..... :afraid: 
As-tu le don d'*u*biquit&#233; ?!......  :love:
_(&#231;a m'int&#233;resse....)_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

*U*biquit&#233;. Et c'est pas &#224; toi qu'elle parle la Dame !!!


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> _C'était un message de la Ligue pour la paix entre les hommes, mais sans les femmes_



:mouais: :mouais: j'ai VU, même avec ma vue de canard!  

C'est-t-y pô honteux d'avoir un f***gin pareil...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Ca m&#233;rite un dessin &#231;a aussi


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087045 a dit:
			
		

> *U*biquité. Et c'est pas à toi qu'elle parle la Dame !!!


Nous avons un gagnant !!....... :style:
_(dès que j'ai 5mn....  )

_


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4087045 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas à toi qu'elle parle la Dame !!!


M'en fout !!......


----------



## Nephou (11 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vas-y, te gène pas...
> 
> T'as qu'à faire les dents du chat cassé, la queue (Pas de jeux de mots ) entre le jambe
> 
> (Pis t'a qu'a faire Nephou à genoux tant que t'y est... Ce serait beau quand même :rateau: )



Nephou ? à genoux ? ça serait alors pour mieux saisir les oreillettes du iPod sur mesure tétant destiné _comme la tendance est à l'intra auriculaire va falloir comprimer un peu avant avant 





_


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: j'ai VU, m&#234;me avec ma vue de canard!
> 
> (...)



Oh, j'ai une tr&#232;s bonne vue moi.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Jolie ton image...


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


>


Woulooooh, ils ont fait fort cette année. Elle est plus moche que Mme Fontenay.:mouais:
Un p'tit relooking extrême ?
Bon, en même temps, je connais pas les miss des aut' années.
Non, en fait , je venais pour savoir si c'était ici le lupanar de la nouvelle folie des modos du moment ?
Mimil fait un signe si t'es encore vivante.


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oh, j'ai une très bonne vue moi.



vuE  

C'était une "private joke" mais l'intéressé n'a pas encore vu, lui. J'aurais du la faire en MP. M'en fout, je suis nioube, j'ai le droit de me tromper


----------



## Nephou (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Mimil fait un signe si t'es encore vivante.



rhôôôôô tu vas encore nous lénerver : mimil c'est son marcel elle cest ln_mimil


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah non... les nioubes n'ont pas le droit de se tromper. C'est m&#234;me du genre impardonnable et c'est notre particularit&#233;. Celle qui nous rend si antipathiques...

On se reprend, sinon...* PAF.*


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> M'en fout, je suis nioube, j'ai le droit de me tromper


Bin non justement. C'est ça la dure vie d'un nioube. Pas le droit à l'erreur. Au bout de quelques temps, il rallonge un p'tit peu la laisse. Mais t'as toujours le même nombre de coups de trique par jour.
Non, mais on est bien traités quand même allez.


Edit : Aaargh, j'ai failli toasté le chat. Ouf !:rateau:

Ah, c'est LN alors. Elle serait pas un p'tit peu suisse nan ?
Voilà, j'ai fini, je m'en vais pas taper, c'était mon p'tit flood de noël.\o/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oh, j'ai une très bonne vue moi.


Idem !


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)  Au bout de quelques temps, il rallonge un p'tit peu la laisse. (...)


"Il" laisse tra&#238;ner des poils partout !!  




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben moi je suis plus nioube et les modos ils font rien que &#224; &#234;tre m&#233;chant avec moi...


Oui mais toi, t'es un p'tit con !!......


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Décembre 2006)

Au moins, ce qu'il y'a de bien avec les chats, c'est qu'ils sont propres.  


Quoique...


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben moi je suis plus nioube et les modos ils font rien que &#224; &#234;tre m&#233;chant avec moi...


Ah bin attends, nioube &#233;ternel comme poste, &#231;a se m&#233;rite, hein. Moi j'en suis fi&#232;re.

Edit : Avis aux modos qui pourraient &#234;tre chatouill&#233;s par le fait de me bannir de ce sujet, on vient de me f&#233;liciter sur mon TDB d'avoir recentr&#233; le d&#233;bat. Si.Enorme.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Mimil la compagne de jojo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien ce jeu


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Il faut la garder au chaud comme cadeau jusqu'à Noël, soyons gentil avec elle.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

OUUUUi, je suis en viiiiie!


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> M'en fout, je suis nioube, j'ai le droit de me tromper



je voulais dire : "m'en fout, je suis une fille, j'ai le droit de me tromper "


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

Mais j'ai pas eu le temps de lire. Rrrraaaah. 
Bon ceci dit, puisque je suis la recentreuse de débat, y en avait pas une de candidate à Miss France qui avait posé en faisant un doigt ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087093 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce jeu


.......


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> OUUUUi, je suis en viiiiie!


Aaaaah ! \o/
Voil&#224;. Je la tiens l&#224;.
Bien le bonjour, nioube de no&#235;l.
Je vais te donner une ou deux adresses de fil qui s'endorment, bouge pas !

Edit : Stephaaaaaanie>Les filles, &#231;a marchent pas mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais j'ai pas eu le temps de lire. Rrrraaaah.
> Bon ceci dit, puisque je suis la recentreuse de débat, y en avait pas une de candidate à Miss France qui avait posé en faisant un doigt ?



Là tu m'intéresses


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> ...une de candidate à Miss France qui avait posé en faisant un doigt ?



Tu es sûr que tu ne t'es pas trompée de chaîne...


----------



## Nephou (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais j'ai pas eu le temps de lire. Rrrraaaah.
> Bon ceci dit, puisque je suis la recentreuse de d&#233;bat, y en avait pas une de candidate &#224; Miss France qui avait pos&#233; en faisant un doigt ?


dites-donc mademoiselle la hurleuse de potard  exalead* est ton meilleur ami


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

On parie qu'elle vient plus ?


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2006)

Miches Franches, Ch&#233; qui alors?


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> dites-donc mademoiselle la hurleuse de potard  exalead* est ton meilleur ami


Ah bin voilà je le savais. Merci Nephou.
...
...
Rrraaah, j'en reviens pas que je remercie mon bannisseur de Kamini. D'façon, je m'en fous, j'ai commencé à faire une battue sur iChat, je t'aurais.
Hurleuse de potard ? Crieuse de potentiomètre ? Gné ?


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> vuE
> 
> C'était une "private joke" mais l'intéressé n'a pas encore vu, lui. J'aurais du la faire en MP *ou me connecter sur msn et hop*. M'en fout, je suis nioube, j'ai le droit de me tromper



J'ai vu, avant d'aller manger. Et j'ai souri. Mais ne voulant point excentrer le débat, je me suis abstenu de réagir. Voilà.

Alors ainsi sorti de mon mutisme, je suis contraint d'alimenter la discusssion*, comme ça, au pied levé (et c'est pas pratique) : Pensez-vous que Mme de Fon tenait à ce que ce soit Miss Pie cardiaque qui l'emporte ?:hein: 


Bon, ben j'vais y aller. 



*faut pas briser les efforts recentristes de Melounette non plus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2006)

*De toutes les miss*
aucun 95 C


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2006)

Dans un soucis de salubrité publique et afin que tout le monde s'y retrouve, je vous propose que chacun apporte sa pierre à l'édifice Miss France 2007 ou Mister France 2007 ou les deux mélangés.

Je vous apporte les yeux. À vous de les changer, ou de les garder, puis d'ajouter quelque chose. Nous allons enfin voir si la perfection, vue du point de la collectivité critique, est de ce monde. Pour l'option neuronale, ce n'est pas le code génétique de qualité qui manque sur ce forum.

À vous de jouer !


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *De toutes les miss*
> aucun 95 C



Non, tu dois confondre avec ça.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour l'option neuronale, ce n'est pas le code génétique de qualité qui manque sur ce forum.
> 
> À vous de jouer !






MDR ! :love::love::love:


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2006)

Un de ces trois *là* est mister france 2006 . 

Il doit être avec ses fans. J'me marre 


:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2006)

Une sourde c'est pas pratique: elle r&#233;pond pas si tu lui demande "tu suce?"

Alors que si &#231;a se trouve oui.

Peut etre meme qu'elle avale.


----------



## Nephou (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> D'façon, je m'en fous, j'ai commencé à faire une battue sur iChat, je t'aurais.




javais pas lu ça  bon courage alors


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_


yvos a dit:



			Miches Franches, Ché qui alors?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


eune eud'ché ti, é fo ipocagne o SintQuintchin... pis o vint d'euch tirache, t'y conno ch'coin lo ?    

_


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une sourde c'est pas pratique: elle répond pas si tu lui demande "tu suce?"
> 
> Alors que si ça se trouve oui.
> 
> Peut etre meme qu'elle avale.



Habiter si près de l'Italie et pas savoir parler avec ses mains..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Elle a raison mado... Enfin jp !! Tu lui colles une tarte d'abord, ensuite, elle peut plus rien te refuser. Fut-elle sourde !


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

A quand l'élection de Miss MacG ??!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; bu 

(d&#233;sol&#233;, je suis la mode)


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, comme Miss France, note


----------



## katelijn (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Habiter si près de l'Italie et pas savoir parler avec ses mains..





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4087370 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a raison mado... Enfin jp !! Tu lui colles une tarte d'abord, ensuite, elle peut plus rien te refuser. Fut-elle sourde !



Manque plus que les dents


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Ouais... je sais. Je devrais aller fermer aussi.


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087375 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu
> 
> (désolé, je suis la mode)



Quel bande de casse *******s !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Ah ! quand je le disais !


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Quel bande de casse *******s !!



T'as oublié le cadenas !! Apprenti !


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> T'as oublié le cadenas !! Apprenti !



J'ai bon là ? 

C'est le nouveau goodies à la mode à c'qui parait.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est mal ferm&#233; ton truc. Niveau cadenas, je suis s&#251;r qu'il ne faut pas trop forcer pour passer...


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'ai bon là ?
> 
> C'est le nouveau goodies à la mode à c'qui parait.




Mouais essaie de le vendre au bar des modos.. Mais c'est pas gagné..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Tu parles ! C'est Mackie qui les vends sur eBay...


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui ne me d&#233;&#231;oit jamais, ce sont les regards (_limites lubriques_) de certains membres du jury et qui sont pay&#233;s pour &#231;a.....
> Ce qui m'am&#232;ne &#224; dire que c'est quand m&#234;me du genre _"Mesdemoiselles, mettez vous sur l'&#233;tal"_, que tout le monde puisse vous reluquer tranquillement en ayant bonne conscience....
> 
> Il y a plein de jeunes filles et femmes beaucoup plus jolies que les "_Miss_" et qui ne sont ni mannequins, ni... "_Miss_" !.....
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord  l'&#233;lection de miss France -> &#233;talage au supermarch&#233; entre plusieurs produits ici en l'occurrence des femmes ou devrais-je plut&#244;t dire des femmes objets...l'id&#233;al de la pens&#233;e  macho   , c'est bizarre que les f&#233;ministes ne crient pas :rateau:  

Enfin j'ai prefer&#233; regarder M6


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Enfin j'ai preferé regarder M6



...


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087375 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu
> 
> (désolé, je suis la mode)


Ouais mais en 2005. Queue de chie en 2006, et 2007 c'est faisab'
Alors reste plus qu'à trouver des personnes qui veulent bien se dévouer pour faire la viande sur le podium et on s'y colle.
Ou non, hein, je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'imposer.:rose:
Ou on fait Mister Macgé, ils font des très beaux slips en sucre d'orge maintenant.


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Ou on fait Mister Macg&#233;, ils font des tr&#232;s beaux slips en sucre d'orge maintenant.


sucreries......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais mais en 2005. Queue de chie en 2006, et 2007 c'est faisab'
> Alors reste plus qu'à trouver des personnes qui veulent bien se dévouer pour faire la viande sur le podium et on s'y colle.
> Ou non, hein, je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'imposer.:rose:
> Ou on fait Mister Macgé, ils font des très beaux slips en sucre d'orge maintenant.


Vicieuse !!!


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais mais en 2005. Queue de chie en 2006, et 2007 c'est faisab'
> Alors reste plus qu'à trouver des personnes qui veulent bien se dévouer pour faire la viande sur le podium et on s'y colle.
> Ou non, hein, je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'imposer.:rose:
> Ou on fait Mister Macgé, ils font des très beaux slips en sucre d'orge maintenant.




Commence à nous monter le décor. Après on appelle Sofi ! :love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087435 a dit:
			
		

> Vicieuse !!!


Bin ouais.



mado a dit:


> Commence à nous monter le décor. Après on appelle Sofi ! :love:


Ah oui Sofi \o/
Et pis t'es dans le jury, hein, aussi ?

Allez, les mecs, en rang, et plus vite que ça.:style:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Tu nous fais quel éclairage Mel ? Plutôt glamour ? Sado maso ? Films d'horreur ? Chippendels ?  

Faut les montrer sous leurs meilleurs jours :love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

Non, faut faire dans le cru, l'épuré, des phares de voiture partout, ambiance parking en sous-sol. total fantasme.:love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Faut les montrer sous leurs meilleurs jours :love:



Je sens que le débat sur les différences entre virtuel et réel va renaître de ses cendres.


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Je connais un parking nickel pour ça !


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, faut faire dans le cru, l'épuré, des phares de voiture partout, ambiance parking en sous-sol. total fantasme.:love:



Je ne sais pas si les filles parviendront à avoir leur spectacle, mais nous je sens qu'on aura une autobiographie craquante de Melounette.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je connais un parking nickel pour ça !



J'ai été trop vite, c'est pas une autobiographie qu'on va avoir, c'est deux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je sens que le d&#233;bat sur les diff&#233;rences entre virtuel et r&#233;el va rena&#238;tre de ses cendres.



Je voix pas le rapport  j'aurais dis plut&#244;t &#233;lection .... > ch&#226;teau !

PS : Mado, Mel : Parking tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s bien


----------



## Miss Hulk (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087370 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a raison mado... Enfin jp !! Tu lui colles une tarte d'abord, ensuite, elle peut plus rien te refuser. Fut-elle sourde !



Ouais, c'est comme ça que je suis devenue Miss Hulk!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

T'es sourde ?


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

Crie pas ! Ça résonne dans les parkings..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

F&#244; les appater : qu'est ce qui gagne le Mister ?

Edit : Cite Backcat, &#231;a peut pr&#234;ter &#224; confusion   

Edit 2 : Les gens je sais pas, mais moi j'ai confusionner un instant, petit instant certes mais instant :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Crie pas ! &#199;a r&#233;sonne dans les parkings..


Ecoute ma douce... c'est toi qui g&#232;re l'intensit&#233; ok ? 





Edit : Tu sous-estimes vraiment les gens de ce forum..


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

M&#234;me dans la p&#233;nombre d'un parking, on reconnait les plumes de la soie, au toucher 


Tiens, pourrait y'avoir des aveugles dans le jury aussi non, &#231;a changerait du ronron t&#233;l&#233;visuel habituel


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tiens, pourrait y'avoir des aveugles dans le jury aussi non, ça changerait du ronron télévisuel habituel




*Et puis aussi*
des déliquants sexuels !





:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Et puis aussi*
> des déliquants sexuels !
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, je vais pouvoir candidater.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> M&#234;me dans la p&#233;nombre d'un parking, on reconnait les plumes de la soie, au toucher
> 
> 
> Tiens, pourrait y'avoir des aveugles dans le jury aussi non, &#231;a changerait du ronron t&#233;l&#233;visuel habituel


Les chats sont nyctalopes  L'erreur est impossible


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087521 a dit:
			
		

> Les chats sont nyctalopes



Je savais pas que t'avais fait du hip hop...




(Pascal )


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> dites-donc mademoiselle la hurleuse de potard  exalead* est ton meilleur ami



Si tu aimes utilisé exalead, alors essaie Doona. C'est un moteur de recherche basé sur exalead, mais qui redistribue ses bénéfices aux associations humanitaires (entre autres).


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087521 a dit:
			
		

> Les chats sont nyctalopes  L'erreur est impossible



On dit Nique Ta Race, ignorant...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On dit Nique Ta Race, ignorant...:rateau:


bon.. ok. Tu l'auras voulu. Je vais voter pour Melounette.

ET &#199;A SERA BIEN FAIT POUR TOI !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2006)

La vache... Je me suis fait avoir...:rateau:


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

le merveilleux et sublissime Backcat a dit:
			
		

> Mélounette va nous demander de voter pour elle afin qu'elle puisse obtenir le droit de cuissage sur Fab'Fab'...


Euh...bin je l'avais pas déjà ? Bin mède.:hein: 


Fab'Fab a dit:


> La vache... Je me suis fait avoir...:rateau:


:mouais: 
Toi tu vas participer à l'élection de Mister Macgé d'office. C'est bien d'avoir un blond, ça cautionne.


----------



## wip (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Euh...bin je l'avais pas déjà ? Bin mède.:hein:
> 
> :mouais:
> Toi tu vas participer à l'élection de Mister Macgé d'office. *C'est bien d'avoir un blond, ça cautionne*.



Outch, j'ai eu chaud.. merci Fab Fab


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2006)

Comment vous z'avez flood&#233; pendant mon abscence...  
Mais par contre un flood de qualit&#233;  

PS : Je veux bien &#234;tre membre du jury MissMacG


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Euh...bin je l'avais pas déjà ? Bin mède.:hein:
> 
> :mouais:
> Toi tu vas participer à l'élection de Mister Macgé d'office. C'est bien d'avoir un blond, ça cautionne.



Autant me désigner comme gagnant tout de suite. Ma participation n'est pas équitable pour les autres, faut quand même leur laisser une chance...


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Autant me désigner comme gagnant tout de suite. Ma participation n'est pas équitable pour les autres, faut quand même leur laisser une chance...


Avec ou sans chemise ?!.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2006)

Avec ou sans, ça ne change rien.
Allez, je garde le handicap de la chemise si ça peut vous donner de l'espoir


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avec ou sans, &#231;a ne change rien.
> Allez, je garde le handicap de la chemise si &#231;a peut vous donner de l'espoir


T'as raison, garde ta chemise....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2006)

Message effacé par moi-même (en attendant que Back Cat le supprime totalement)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2006)

T'es sur de la guarder ? 

Parce que l&#224;, niveau handicap...


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es sur de la garder ?
> 
> Parce que là, niveau handicap...


En même temps, comme il arrive pas à la refiler


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2006)

Ben aussi faut pas trop manger...

Apr&#232;s on en sort plus


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> En même temps, comme il arrive pas à la refiler



...Oui mais en même temps, si elle est arrachée après le vote quelle importance?


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je veux bien être membre du jury MissMacG



Et puis quoi encore ?! Un Mars et un Bounty pour ne pas que tu t'ennuies en attendant que le défilé commence ?!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2006)

Ok, mais avec un entretien priv&#233; avec la gagnante dans ce cas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

je sens qu'on va tous voter pour mamyblue alors...


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ok, mais avec un entretien privé avec la gagnante dans ce cas.



Avant ou après l'avoir invité à prendre un happy meal au macdo ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4088252 a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va tous voter pour mamyblue alors...






Nan nan, ça s'appelle de la *corruption* de choisir avant !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

pour toute &#233;lection, il y a une campagne&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

ALLEZ HOP !!!!

Pour tintin ! Pour MacG !

Votez bien, votez mamy !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2006)

Je suis membre du jury ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est qui le chambellan ?

C'est quand le défilé en maillot de bain ?


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ok, mais avec un entretien privé avec la gagnante dans ce cas.




Mais quel branleur !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Je me porte candidat à l'élection de Mister MacG. Il va de soi que je refuse de défiler en maillot de bain, mais je suis assez curieux de savoir le nombre de pervers(es) à même de voter pour moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je suis membre du jury ?



&#199;a d&#233;pend : que fais-tu si une Miss a une bretelle qui se d&#233;tache pendant le d&#233;fil&#233; ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2006)

Cela dit, pour trouver des candidat(e)s, il suffit d'aller là. Il y a même leur photo (parfois très dénudée).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça dépend : que fais-tu si une Miss a une bretelle qui se détache pendant le défilé ?


Il essuie la table, demande pardon et rentre chez son père.


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me porte candidat à l'élection de Mister MacG. Il va de soi que je refuse de défiler en maillot de bain, mais je suis assez curieux de savoir le nombre de pervers(es) à même de voter pour moi.


en tant qu'ancienne miss macgé, je soutiens ta candidature avec un enthousiasme sincère, et ce, avant d'avoir vu le defilé des candidates en maillot.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il va de soi que je refuse de d&#233;filer en maillot de bain



Ah mais non, &#231;a ne va pas de soi ! 

Un dieu en maillot de bain &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre croquignolesque (on a bien d&#233;j&#224; le petit j&#233;sus en culotte de velours )


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> et ce, avant d'avoir vu le defilé des candidates en maillot.



Là c'est clairement du parti-pris. Reste à imaginer les causes :
- tentative de corruption,
- peur de changer d'avis après le défilé,
- ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

c'est qui alors les nominés aux  strings bonbecs  sous l'feux des projos çà va fondre en plus  
Melou, tu t'occupes du casting


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

Moi je vote pour Toumaï Miss France 

Voilà  

:love:


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il va de soi que je refuse de défiler en maillot de bain..




Bon, et quoi comme épreuve de remplacement ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me porte candidat à l'élection de Mister MacG. Il va de soi que je refuse de défiler en maillot de bain, mais je suis assez curieux de savoir le nombre de pervers(es) à même de voter pour moi.


J'en ai comme une idée....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en ai comme une idée....


Je vote pour&#8230; l'id&#233;e de tirhum.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon, et quoi comme épreuve de remplacement ?


Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. Je dis juste qu'il y a des spectacles auxquels on peut ne pas exposer ton beau regard.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi je vote pour Toumaï Miss France
> 
> Voilà
> 
> :love:




merci votre honneur  surtout que j'ai déjà défilé en maillot rose à boulettes noires dans 72 heures en plus 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me porte candidat &#224; l'&#233;lection de Mister MacG. Il va de soi que je refuse de d&#233;filer en *maillot de bain*, mais je suis assez curieux de savoir le nombre de pervers(es) &#224; m&#234;me de voter pour moi.


Boaf ! Le tutu, te vas si bien.....


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. Je dis juste qu'il y a des spectacles auxquels on peut ne pas exposer ton beau regard.



Je suis bien d'accord. Pour le défilé  Et je suis sûre que tu as bien d'autres moyens de faire valoir tes atours.


Bon voilà, c'était la minute passage de pommade. Je reviens plus tard pour le vote


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

LA PREMIERE DAUPHINE EST DE MA VILLE !!!!! Je crois bien que j'&#233;tais au coll&#232;ge avec elle !!!
C'est trop fou ca... Enfin elle est pas n&#233;e la m&#234;me ann&#233;e, on a un an de diff&#233;rence... Dire que je pourrais &#234;tre le pote d'une premiere dauphine !...Mince alors, j'espere que je loupe rien.
Ha peut-&#234;tre janine avec son chapeau & jean-pierre foucault... Rien de Grave !!!





Vive mon 1000&#233;me POST !!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: Bon anniversaire "_Messages :_"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

:bebe: l'éfée macgée


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> LA PREMIERE DAUPHINE EST DE MA VILLE !!!!!



:mouais: C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> LA PREMIERE DAUPHINE EST DE MA VILLE !!!!! Je crois bien que j'&#233;tais au coll&#232;ge avec elle !!!
> C'est trop fou ca... Enfin elle est pas n&#233;e la m&#234;me ann&#233;e, on a un an de diff&#233;rence... Dire que je pourrais &#234;tre le pote d'une premiere dauphine !...Mince alors, j'espere que je loupe rien.
> Ha peut-&#234;tre janine avec son chapeau & jean-pierre foucault... Rien de Grave !!!
> 
> ...


oui, moi aussi quand j'&#233;tais petit ma maman elle avait une dauphine.


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> :mouais: C'est grave docteur ?


oui....
Enfin je crois !


Mais c'&#233;tait mon 1000&#232;me... maintenant c'est finis...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> oui, moi aussi quand j'étais petit ma maman elle avait un dauphine.


Ça non plus, ça ne nous rajeunit pas :rateau:


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça non plus, ça ne nous rajeunit pas :rateau:


ben oui, si ma m&#232;re avait eu une aston martin t'aurais rien vu :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ben oui, si ma mère avait eu une aston martin t'aurais rien vu :rateau:



Lady Di c'était un accident Scotland Yard a dit


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Lady Di c'était un accident Scotland Yard a dit


Je refuse d'entamer ce debat tant que Mme de Fontenais sera morte !


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ou on fait Mister Macg&#233;, ils font des tr&#232;s beaux slips en sucre d'orge maintenant.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4087435 a dit:
			
		

> Vicieuse !!!













PonkHead a dit:


> C'est qui le chambellan ?
> 
> C'est quand le d&#233;fil&#233; en maillot de bain ?


_&#199;a va venir !!&#8230; _


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Il m'excite à mort comme ça Backcat.:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> oui, moi aussi quand j'&#233;tais petit ma maman elle avait une dauphine.


La mienne nous faisait manger des pommes dauphine. 



Melounette a dit:


> Il m'excite &#224; mort comme &#231;a Backcat.:love:


Perverse !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je sens que le débat sur les différences entre virtuel et réel va renaître de ses cendres.



C'est indispensable !

Allez, je commence tout de suite:

A cause de Miss France, il me semble que toute la beauté réelle de ce monde s'est éloignée dans une représentation....

Je continue ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Une représentation vieille France, je continue ?


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> PS : Je veux bien être membre du jury MissMacG



Je veux bien être membre, dans MissMacG.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4088252 a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va tous voter pour mamyblue alors...






DocEvil a dit:


> Je me porte candidat à l'élection de MissMacG.




Finalement, non...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Fais pas ta prude, steupl&#233;... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Il m'excite à mort comme ça Backcat.:love:


&#199;a y est.
M&#234;me pas 11 heures et j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vomi...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Tu as mangé trop d'herbe.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi je vote pour Toumaï Miss France
> 
> Voilà
> 
> :love:



LA vache, j'avais pas vu le "F", ça m'a surpris... :rateau:       










je sais, c'est pas drôle, désolé...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

> Tu as mang&#233; trop d'herbe.



&#231;a m'est arriv&#233;, il y a longtemps. Mais ce n'&#233;tait pas parce que j'en avais trop mang&#233;.


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Il m'excite à mort comme ça Backcat.:love:



J'osais pas le dire. Heureusement que tu es là. Ça fera plus crédible si on est deux non ?


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

_"L'armée française préconise en 1958 dans une circulaire interne le port du slip de préférence au caleçon, ce dernier étant jugé beaucoup trop flottant."

_:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> LA vache, j'avais pas vu le "F", ça m'a surpris... :rateau:
> je sais, c'est pas drôle, désolé...



Mister Rance alors :rateau: 

sissi c'est trop drôle:love:


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'osais pas le dire. Heureusement que tu es là. Ça fera plus crédible si on est deux non ?



Moi aussi il m'excitait comme ca. Mais bon, tous les matins je le vois dans cette tenue, quand il prend sa garde au bar, alors maintenant un peu moins.
:rateau::rose:


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4089023 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est.
> Même pas 11 heures et j'ai déjà vomi...


:mouais:
Tu feins très mal la vierge effarouchée


mado a dit:


> J'osais pas le dire. Heureusement que tu es là. Ça fera plus crédible si on est deux non ?


Tout à fait. Tu es une femme de goût, on va bosser en binôme.
Bon je garde Fab'fab quand même.



Toumaï a dit:


> Mister Rance alors :rateau:
> 
> sissi c'est trop drôle:love:


Non, il faut jamais l'encourager quand il fait des blagues toutes nases. Après il réitère et vient irrémédiablement au "caca de fleurs" parlé. Et là c'est terrible. Faut tout rebooter.
Et ôte-moi ce smiley love. Comment il faut que je reste à l'affût.:mouais:C'est dur une vie de groupie, c'est moi qui vous le dit.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi il m'excitait comme ca. Mais bon, tous les matins je le vois dans cette tenue, quand il prend sa garde au bar, alors maintenant un peu moins.
> :rateau::rose:


La routine, ça tue le désir ce truc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Ouais&#8230; Heureusement que tu le dis que &#231;a t'excitait. La vue seule n'&#233;tait pas probante.

En attendant... Votez Amok !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4089152 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais&#8230; Heureusement que tu le dis que &#231;a t'excitait. La vue seule n'&#233;tait pas probante.
> 
> En attendant... Votez Amok !


Quel est le chambellan aupr&#232;s de qui on peut voter?


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4089152 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais&#8230; Heureusement que tu le dis que &#231;a t'excitait. La vue seule n'&#233;tait pas probante.



H&#233;las, c'est mon fardeau (si je puis dire). Elle est si petite que je peux me baigner nu sans risquer l'atteinte aux bonnes moeurs. La seule chose qui &#233;tonne les t&#233;moins est de d&#233;couvrir qu'il existe des strings en poils de loup et des d&#233;ambulateurs waterproof. :rateau:

[quote='[MGZ] En attendant... Votez Amok ! [/quote]

Oui, je ne tiens plus avec Josianne !  Un bon geste, merde !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, je ne tiens plus avec Josianne !  Un bon geste, merde !



Tu as tenté le rock acrobatique au-dessus du déambulateur pour la partie exhibition ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quel est le chambellan auprès de qui on peut voter?



Étant donné que je gère les "sots" à côté, je veux bien m'en charger 

Donc récapitulatif des inscrits :

- Mado
- Toum
- Amok
- BackCat
- Docevil
- Fab'Fab

Votez par mp


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Votez par mp


Quelle est la date de clôture du scrutin ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quelle est la date de clôture du scrutin ?



Je proposerais bien vendredi 15 décembre à 21h si les hautes instances ainsi que les personnes déjà inscrites sont d'accord.


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je proposerais bien vendredi 15 décembre à 21h si les hautes instances ainsi que les personnes déjà inscrites sont d'accord.


On a le droit aux _"mises en scènes"_ dévalorisantes valorisantes?!.......


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

tirhum dit le Robin Wood du crayon a dit:


> On a le droit aux _"mises en sc&#232;nes"_ d&#233;valorisantes valorisantes?!.......



Les deux mais cela implique qu'il faut aussi se charger du droit de r&#233;ponse  Je compte sur vous pour rester corrects, n'oubliez pas qu'il faut que Dark-Tintin aille jusqu'au bout avec nous


----------



## Nephou (13 Décembre 2006)

tenez, je vais mincrire par solidarité en vert mes camarades
_à la place de « en maillot de bain », nu sous la douche ça compte ?_


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

Et moi je peux me pr&#233;senter?
Allez quoi...

Je mettrai des sous-v&#234;tements f&#233;minins pour le d&#233;fil&#233;.
Sioupl&#233;.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

*Donc r&#233;capitulatif des inscrits - Cl&#244;ture le 15/12 &#224; 21h* :

- Mado
- Toum
- Amok
- BackCat
- Bobby
- Docevil
- Fab'Fab
- Nephou

*Veuillez reprendre la liste pour vous inscrire - Vote par mp aupr&#232;s de TibomonG4*


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Veuillez reprendre la liste pour vous inscrire - Vote par mp auprès de TibomonG4*



Bon, ok...
Ohla c'est compliqué on se croirait au chateau... (Tiens je vais demander à Patoch qu'il se présente...  )

- Mado
- Toum
- Amok
- BackCat
- Bobby
- Docevil
- Fab'Fab
- Nephou
- Bobbynountchak


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Donc r&#233;capitulatif des inscrits - Cl&#244;ture le 15/12 &#224; 21h* :
> 
> - Mado
> - Toum
> ...


Que gagne la/le miss?


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> (...) Je compte sur vous pour rester corrects, n'oubliez pas qu'il faut que Dark-Tintin aille jusqu'au bout avec nous


T'inquiètes !!....


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

*Donc r&#233;capitulatif des inscrits - Cl&#244;ture le 15/12 &#224; 21h* :

- Toum
- Amok
- BackCat
- Bobby
- Docevil
- Fab'Fab
- Nephou



Non, non. Pas moi. Juste en spectatrice sur ce coup. Pour le plaisir des yeux vu les candidats :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Que gagne la/le miss?



Une couronne, ou autre (le comit&#233; laisse le staff graphique se consulter au moment venu) que son avatar arborera fi&#232;rement pendant un an jusqu'&#224; la prochaine &#233;lection. Il, elle, sera pri&#233; d'indiquer dans sa signature son statut de Miss/Mister Macg 2007. Et le plus important de tout : notre reconnaissance &#224; tous ainsi que la responsabilit&#233; d'&#234;tre notre ambassadrice, ambassadeur, sur les forums &#233;trangers, plus une portion de points verts de chaque posteur ayant vot&#233;.

Ceux qui veulent se retirer de la liste le peuvent 

Des objections, d'autres propositions ?


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2006)

A voté.


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Bin oui y a que les garçons normalement non ?
Bon moi j'hésite entre Fab sans la chemise et Backcat en slip. Pis y a DocEvil à prendre en compte aussi. Pas simple.:hein:
Je vais attendre d'autres mises à nue.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une couronne, ou autre (le comit&#233; laisse le staff graphique se consulter au moment venu) que son avatar arborera fi&#232;rement pendant un an jusqu'&#224; la prochaine &#233;lection. Il, elle, sera pri&#233; d'indiquer dans sa signature son statut de Miss/Mister Macg 2007. Et le plus important de tout : notre reconnaissance &#224; tous ainsi que la responsabilit&#233; d'&#234;tre notre ambassadrice, ambassadeur, sur les forums &#233;trangers, plus une portion de points verts de chaque posteur ayant vot&#233;.
> 
> Ceux qui veulent se retirer de la liste le peuvent
> 
> Des objections, d'autres propositions ?


J'adore. 
Un petit discours des candidats? Que veulent-ils faire plus tard? Sont-ils contre la guerre et la faim dans le monde? 
 Y-a-t-il un sourd-muet? _Je pense que non, sinon comment ferait-il pour nous lire??? _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Y'a plus trop de voitures dans ce parking, on voit pas les candidats ...
Où alors ils ont plus de batterie, ils ont laissés les phares allumés toute la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pis y a DocEvil à prendre en compte aussi.


Je rêve 

Bon, tout ce que je demande c'est que, si jamais y'a un mec qui vote pour moi, je veux son nom, son adresse et son numéro de tél. sous pli discret (ou pas, on s'en fout). Voilà. Votez bien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

*Donc récapitulatif des inscrits - Clôture le 15/12 à 21h* :

- Toum
- Amok
- BackCat
- Bobbynountchak
- Docevil
- Fab'Fab
- Nephou

*Veuillez reprendre la liste pour vous inscrire - Vote par mp auprès de TibomonG4

À gagner :

Une couronne, ou autre (le comité laisse le staff graphique se consulter au moment venu) que son avatar arborera fièrement pendant un an jusqu'à la prochaine élection. Il, elle, sera prié d'indiquer dans sa signature son statut de Miss/Mister Macg 2007. Et le plus important de tout : notre reconnaissance à tous ainsi que la responsabilité d'être notre ambassadrice, ambassadeur, sur les forums étrangers, plus une portion de points verts de chaque posteur ayant voté. *


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Tout ce formalisme..
C'était un truc pour rire un peu non ?


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin oui y a que les gar&#231;ons normalement non ?
> Bon moi j'h&#233;site entre Fab sans la chemise et Backcat en slip. Pis y a DocEvil &#224; prendre en compte aussi. Pas simple.:hein:
> Je vais attendre d'autres mises &#224; nue.




Sugg&#232;re leur un truc &#224; la Full Monty. Oui, oui, je suis tr&#232;s _collective_ en ce moment 


Allez je commence &#224; fredonner :  

_ I need hot stuff
hot love
lookin' for hot love_


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Donc récapitulatif des inscrits - Clôture le 15/12 à 21h* :
> 
> - Toum
> - BackCat
> ...




J'aime pas les concours.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Sugg&#232;re leur un truc &#224; la Full Monty. Oui, oui, je suis tr&#232;s _collective_ en ce moment
> 
> 
> Allez je commence &#224; fredonner :
> ...


Tiens, &#231;a me rappelle mes ann&#233;es de Barman en club de vacances.
 Nous &#233;tions _oblig&#233;s_ de faire un semblant de strip sur Hot Stuff tout les dimanches soir, pour l'accueil des nouveaux nouvelles.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'adore.
> Un petit discours des candidats?



Bien sûr.

Alors je suis contre la guerre, en effet. 
Et le sida c'est mal aussi. 
Et je n'aime pas qu'on fasse du mal aux animaux. 
Et un enfant c'est tellement pur et mignon. :love:
Il faut faire des efforts pour laisser notre planète propre pour nos enfants, car c'est eux notre avenir. 

Voilà.

Sinon faut que je mette une photo de moi à poil aussi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien sûr.
> 
> Alors je suis contre la guerre, en effet.
> Et le sida c'est mal aussi.
> ...


Ton avatar est pas tout nu?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ton avatar est pas tout nu?


Ah bah si j'avais oubli&#233;. 

(C'est bon, Amok s'est retir&#233;, il a eu peur. Face &#224; ma maitrise de la r&#233;thorique, il a compris qu'il faisait pas le poids. )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben, si un concours pour de rire ça passe pour du formalisme, alors sans moi non plus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tout ce formalisme..
> C'&#233;tait un truc pour rire un peu non ?





DocEvil a dit:


> Bon ben, si un concours pour de rire &#231;a passe pour du formalisme, alors sans moi non plus.



T'es fi&#232;re de toi, Mado? Tu nous as &#233;nerv&#233; le Doc! (Quel vieux grincheux, quand m&#234;me)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es fière de toi, Mado? Tu nous as énervé le Doc!



Bah non, le retrait de l'Amok ça ma déçu. Voilà un sujet poucrate sur un concours poucrate et, pour améliorer l'ordinaire bien décevant du Bar, on met sur pied un petit concours rigolo, sans prétention, sans conséquences mado trouve ça formaliste, Amok se la joue torchons-serviettes. Si personne n'y met du sien, je n'y mets plus de moi, c'est tout. Have fun.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es fière de toi, Mado? Tu nous as énervé le Doc! (Quel vieux grincheux, quand même)



Je dirais plutôt que c'est la clause de participation au concours qui les fait fuir  Pourtant je me suis laissée dire que c'est dommage


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah non, le retrait de l'Amok ça ma déçu. Voilà un sujet poucrate sur un concours poucrate et, pour améliorer l'ordinaire bien décevant du Bar, on met sur pied un petit concours rigolo, sans prétention, sans conséquences mado trouve ça formaliste, Amok se la joue torchons-serviettes. Si personne n'y met du sien, je n'y mets plus de moi, c'est tout. Have fun.


Ah mais je suis bien d'accord. Si Amok n'avait pas fait son fier-cul et si mado avait &#233;t&#233; un peu moins d&#233;sagr&#233;able nous n'en serions jamais arriv&#233; l&#224;. 
Et comme en plus Bobby se pr&#233;sente, je crois qu'on peut l&#233;gitimement proposer l'annulation du concours. 
Benjamin, serait-il possible de redistribuer les gains des votes SMS vers une association caritative? 
Je pensais &#224; l'AFPT, l'Association Fran&#231;aise des Porteurs de Tongues. Et pas seulement parce que j'en suis le pr&#233;sident/fondateur/tr&#233;sorier/secr&#233;taire/membre d'honneur.


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Ouh laaaa ! Mais d'où on demande leur avis aux mecs dans cette histoire ? 
On vote selon nos fantasmes, et si Amok ou Docevil sont le fantasme d'une majorité, ils seront élus. Point barre. Depuis quand les fantasmes ont droit à la liberté sur leur petite personne ?
Je t'attacherais tout ça aux barreaux du lit moi et hop !
Bon et Stargazer, on t'attend pour un numéro avec tes biquettes.
Et je vous rappelle que nous avons de très beaux specimens dans le fil photos.:rose:
Et que on peu voter pour des rouges aussi.
Bref, mesdames, messieurs, vous avez le choix dans la date !\o/


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Have fun.



Ben si tout le monde se casse on va avoir du mal à rigoler...
Bon, ya encore BackCat en slip et Nephou tout nu sous la douche donc je veux bien rester.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouh laaaa ! Mais d'où on demande leur avis aux mecs dans cette histoire ?



Tu es pour le droit de cuissage sur les participants ?


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah non, le retrait de l'Amok &#231;a ma d&#233;&#231;u. Voil&#224; un sujet poucrate sur un concours poucrate et, pour am&#233;liorer l'ordinaire bien d&#233;cevant du Bar, on met sur pied un petit concours rigolo, sans pr&#233;tention, sans cons&#233;quences&#8230; mado trouve &#231;a formaliste, Amok se la joue torchons-serviettes. Si personne n'y met du sien, je n'y mets plus de moi, c'est tout. Have fun.



Nous nous sommes mal compris, bichounette. 

Le fait que je n'aime pas les concours n'a strictement rien &#224; voir avec le fait de d&#233;conner ou pas. Mais je n'aime pas donner des notes aux gens, m&#234;me pour rire, point ! 

Idem pour une &#233;ventuelle Miss MacG, c'est pas mon truc.

Et il y a assez de mecs ici pour que cela reste jouable, si l'id&#233;e en amuse certain(e)s.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et il y a assez de mecs ici pour que cela reste jouable, si l'id&#233;e en amuse certain(e)s.



Ben &#233;coutes ...  

Tu n'aimes pas ressembler &#224; une pi&#232;ce de boucher d&#233;guis&#233;e en barbie ? 

Pourtant certaines et certains ne seraient pas contre l'id&#233;e de te cuisiner ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais je n'aime pas donner des notes aux gens, même pour rire, point !



*Amok il a peur de peeeeeerdeu!!!!
Amok il a peur de peeeeeerdeu!!!!
Amok il a peur de peeeeeerdeu!!!!
*


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben écoutes ...
> 
> Tu n'aimes pas ressembler à une pièce de boucher déguisée en barbie ?



Si, mais dans l'intimité ! Et si il y a des menottes en plus, alors là... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Étant donné que je gère les "sots" à côté, je veux bien m'en charger
> 
> Donc récapitulatif des inscrits :
> 
> ...


Ah non ! Sans moi ! Je n'aime pas perdre !


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es fière de toi, Mado?




Argh.. Non, non 


Doc, reviens parmi les tiens. J'irai aux JMJ l'année prochaine, promis


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4089378 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Sans moi ! Je n'aime pas perdre !



Bah là, vu les lots, mieux vaut ne pas gagner !


----------



## Patamach (13 Décembre 2006)

Sinon on peut toujours organiser un défilé canin.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

bobby a dit:
			
		

> Ben si tout le monde se casse on va avoir du mal &#224; rigoler...
> Bon, ya encore BackCat en slip et Nephou tout nu sous la douche donc je veux bien rester.



Ah merde&#8230;

Je sens que je vais &#234;tre de mauvais poil alors :mouais:

Alea jacta est.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Argh.. Non, non
> 
> 
> Doc, reviens parmi les tiens. J'irai aux JMJ l'ann&#233;e prochaine, promis



Non. J'aime pas donner des points aux gens. D'ailleurs, je n'aime pas les gens. Puis j'aime pas qu'on se moque des vieux non plus, ni des Suisses, ni des chats. Ni des tarlouzes (et pourtant y'aurait mati&#232;re&#8230. Bref d&#233;merdez-vous.

P.S. : benji, p.&#233;d&#233; c'est une insulte mais pas tarlouze ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non. J'aime pas donner des points aux gens. D'ailleurs, je n'aime pas les gens. Puis j'aime pas qu'on se moque des vieux non plus, ni des Suisses, ni des chats. Ni des tarlouzes (et pourtant y'aurait mati&#232;re&#8230. Bref d&#233;merdez-vous.
> 
> P.S. : benji, p.&#233;d&#233; c'est une insulte mais pas tarlouze ?


Fait chier&#8230; Pour qui je vais voter moi maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Sinon on peut toujours organiser un défilé canin.



Z'ont l'air raides ces chiens, ils sont empaillés ? 

Ah ! ... Ouais non ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> P.S. : benji, p.édé c'est une insulte mais pas tarlouze ?



Ben nan.
Fiotte non plus tu noteras bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben nan.
> Fiotte non plus tu noteras bien.



Heuuuuu?... La fiotte est bien la proche cousine de la tafiole, ou alors je ne suis plus, là?...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuu?... La fiotte est bien la proche cousine de la tafiole, ou alors je ne suis plus, là?...



L'un dans l'autre, c'est pareil oui. (Ha ha ha).


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Nous nous sommes mal compris, bichounette.
> 
> Le fait que je n'aime pas les concours n'a strictement rien à voir avec le fait de déconner ou pas. Mais je n'aime pas donner des notes aux gens, même pour rire, point !
> 
> Idem pour une éventuelle Miss MacG, c'est pas mon truc.



Je suis en phase avec l'autre vieux   
ni candidat ni votant, c'est ma devise, surtout quand il s'agit de déconner 

Et pour bien montrer que c'est un choix philosophique et non la peur d'être hué, des arguments pour une campagne électorale que je me refuse à faire 






je suis à gauche  Madame Martin dans la Cantatrice Chauve, grand succés à Nouakchott il ya 25 ans, c'était moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> grand succés à Nouakchott



Hé!
J'ai de la famille là-bas!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé!
> J'ai de la famille là-bas!


Je le note...


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> je suis à gauche  Madame Martin dans la Cantatrice Chauve, grand succés à Nouakchott il ya 25 ans, c'était moi



Dis donc, tu as toujours ce regard gourmand lorsque on te montre un doigt ?!


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dis donc, tu as toujours ce regard gourmand lorsque on te montre un doigt ?!



Les années ont passé ...  et puis j'avais une maquilleuse à l'époque 

Bobby, de la famille à Nouakchott ? mais les pustules vont se dessécher là-bas !


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2006)

Les deux derni&#232;res pages me font l&#233;g&#232;rement penser &#224; un gentil petit village gaulois, bien sous tous rapport, mais qui, de temps en temps, se met gentillement sur la gueule pour une histoire de poisson pas frais.

Tr&#232;s agr&#233;able. Continuez !

J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2006)

Avec, dans les r&#244;les principaux :

Amococadix
LucGmalococcix
Docevilipendix
BackCat&#233;deufonsix
Patochmanix...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bah là, vu les lots, mieux vaut ne pas gagner !



Ha, c'est là que tu te trompes, j'ai un as dans ma manche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Avec, dans les r&#244;les principaux :
> 
> Amococadix
> LucGmalococcix
> ...



Vafancoulix!


----------



## ignace (13 Décembre 2006)

Content que le sujet du post inspire....... 

Petite precision, sur ma pensée: Miss France n'est pas pour moi la representation de la france, Je m'en ba l'oeil, c'est seulement que j'aurai apprecie que la "  france " evolue....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> ... Je m'en ba l'oeil....



Essaye plus bas... C'est bien plus expressif...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> Content que le sujet du post inspire.......
> 
> Petite precision, sur ma pensée: Miss France n'est pas pour moi la representation de la france, Je m'en ba l'oeil, c'est seulement que j'aurai apprecie que la "  france " evolue....



Mais elle évolue, la preuve Miss MacGé a de fortes chances d'être un homme


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> c'est seulement que j'aurai apprecie que la "  france " evolue....



Comment?
En &#233;lisant une miss qui soit pas sourde?


----------



## Ax6 (13 Décembre 2006)

ignace a dit:


> Content que le sujet du post inspire.......
> 
> Petite precision, sur ma pensée: Miss France n'est pas pour moi la representation de la france, Je m'en ba l'oeil, c'est seulement que j'aurai apprecie que la "  france " evolue....



en même temps, elles sont pris dans l'tas, triées à la volée, et desfois ya des trucs pas nets chez les Miss France, genre je sais pas, la Miss 2006, fait de la pub pour MacDo.

Et oui, les miss sont des filles comme Vous et M... vous ! 

Nan je veux juste dire qu'avant d'être une miss, la 2006 (ben oui, c'est plus facile de les appeler par leur département ou leur Millésime :rateau je disais donc, la 2006 avait une vie privée, très euuhh privée ? Avec son skyblog à la Walésglène, avec une vie trop passionnante, un petit copain qu'elle aurait appelé euhh avec un nom à la con (bébénou) et aussi un style d'écriture, comment dire ? Éssémess !

Exposant ses amis, ses lieux favoris (les toilettes MacDo) fièrement, arborant à coup de trucmuche que j'aime, machin que j'adore, oh regarde une vache...

Et toujours à coup de langage "Jeunz" :
"le chrir a delfine ke jadore é mon chéri ke jm"


Enfin... je vous fait partager le bonheur : Son blog copié avant que le comité Miss n'exige sa suppression... Amusez vous !

http://www.hexali.fr/blog_miss_france/



Toujours dans la décadence des Miss

une autre : miss Aquitaine, aussi appelé miss Ricard :

http://sopurealanis.free.fr/missaquitaine/index.html




Et voici un petit résumé de la vie publivée (ou publico-privée) des Miss France.

http://www.pointblog.com/past/2005/12/08/genevieve_de_fontenay_a_propos_des_blogs_de_miss.htm

Les blogs de ces pif-paf-p**f montre le monde en pleine décadence 

Bon j'ai fini avec ce sujet jcrois 

N'hésitez pas à me coup de bouler si ca vous a plu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> http://www.hexali.fr/blog_miss_france/



Sympa le Pdf "habitat" qui se t&#233;l&#233;charge quand on clique l&#224;-dessus :mouais: 
Merci pour le coupon/pub


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2006)

Pardonnez-moi, je n'ai pas pu suivre l'&#233;lection, mais c'est bien Touma&#239; la gagnante?




Edith: ah, mamyblue de Fontenay me le confirme &#224; l'oreillette &#224; l'instant.


----------



## Ax6 (13 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4089803 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le Pdf "habitat" qui se t&#233;l&#233;charge quand on clique l&#224;-dessus :mouais:
> Merci pour le coupon/pub




Dsl, nouveau style de pub par l'hebergeur c'est pas moi ... par contre nouveau style de pub, perso ca se telecharge pas chez moi, vu qu'il me demande si je veux l'ouvrir en preview ou si je veux l'enregister ... et ou 

Miss picardie la gagnante, mais son nom ??? je sais pas, je l'appellerai Picard celle la :rateau:

E_dit : Jcrois j'ai perdu tout le monde :rateau: tous absorb&#233;s par les blogs et la vie path&#233;tique post-miss... Enfin, revenez, c'est pas la peine de mettre des commentaires sur leurs blogs, ce sont juste des copies 
_


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Et oui, les miss sont des filles comme Vous et M... vous !



C'est sympa, une collection de Miss... Mais ca doit couter un max, non ? Entre les restos, les pots, les entr&#233;es en boite et le reste...

D&#233;j&#224;, quand on voit le budget pour le tout-venant*, j'imagine avec la cocarde sur la poitrine...

Mais tu me diras : "faire des galipettes avec la r&#233;publique, ca n'a pas de prix". Certes.


* Je m'excuse d'avance pour ce terme, filles du ashram.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Déjà, quand on voit le budget pour le tout-venant*, j'imagine avec la cocarde sur la poitrine...



Tant que ce n'est pas dans l'oreille tout va bien


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> * Je m'excuse d'avance pour ce terme, filles du ashram.




..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Sinon on peut toujours organiser un d&#233;fil&#233; canin.




*Ah, bon... non, rien,*
je croyais que c'&#233;tait la pr&#233;sentation de nouveaux mod&#232;les de joystick.







 
:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> je disais donc, la 2006 avait une vie privée, très euuhh privée ? Avec son skyblog à la Walésglène, avec une vie trop passionnante, un petit copain qu'elle aurait appelé euhh avec un nom à la con (bébénou) et aussi un style d'écriture, comment dire ? Éssémess !



Ouais, c'est minable.
Comme tous ces blogs à la con. Confondant de connerie...

D'un autre côté, tu peux te foutre de sa gueule, hein... je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais ton orthographe n'est pas parfait non plus. 
Je crois que ça pêche sur la syntaxe surtout, en fait, à ton niveau...

M'enfin bref, tu te moques d'elles, mais tu les sors d'ou ces adresses?
T'as du chercher pour les trouver, non? 

Ah bah oui chuis con...


			
				Ax6 a dit:
			
		

> N'hésitez pas à me coup de bouler si ca vous a plu


Ya une récompense...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Garder des affaires privés d'une fille qu'il connait pas (rendus publics un jour il est vrai mais depuis retirées) ça ressemble fort à du fétichisme. Et puis d'abord pourquoi faire ? (à part faire le malin sur un forum) hein ? 

Comme le mec qui garde les petites culottes qu'il trouve.

Moi j'dis ... enfin, bon.
Pt'être que je suis pas objective, et il est 2h24.
Mais quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> en même temps, elles sont pris dans l'tas, triées à la volée, et desfois ya des trucs pas nets chez les Miss France, genre je sais pas, la Miss 2006, fait de la pub pour MacDo.
> 
> Et oui, les miss sont des filles comme Vous et M... vous !
> 
> ...



Excellent.

C'est édifiant : ça en dit long sur le niveau intellectuel des miss, des organisateurs, du public, etc.:affraid:

Mais attention avec la miss 2007. Un petit détail vous a échappé. Elle est élève d'hypokhâgne. On devrait donc avoir des citations de Kant, de Flaubert, de Genette, etc. dans son futur blog. Tout ça en langage SMS bien sûr.


----------



## Ax6 (14 Décembre 2006)

Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser, que je ne squatte pas les forums, &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e, mais j'en visite quelques uns, ainsi que d'autres sites d'informations diverses et vari&#233;es, d'o&#249; cette aptitude &#224; retomber sur d'autres sites, et liens post&#233;s par d'autres utilisateurs du Web...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, tu peux te foutre de sa gueule, hein... je ne sais pas si tu as remarqu&#233;, mais ton orthographe n'est pas parfait non plus.
> Je crois que &#231;a p&#234;che sur la syntaxe surtout, en fait, &#224; ton niveau...


 
Maintenant ma syntaxe est peut-&#234;tre pas irr&#233;prochable, mais : _G parl pa en SMS pcq G sui civiliz&#233;, &#233; ca a le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre kler (merde j'y arrive vraiment pas_)

Et en plus je ne repr&#233;sente pas la France sur un podium, et dans le reste du monde ... Je crois que c'est pas comparable !

Et si moi avoir &#233;t&#233; compris, m&#234;me avec Syntaxe pas excellente...alors ou es le mal ? Je suis pas M. Pivot (tu vois le gars de la dict&#233;e ...)



			
				odr&#233;;4090206 a dit:
			
		

> Garder des affaires priv&#233;s d'une fille qu'il connait pas (rendus publics un jour il est vrai mais depuis retir&#233;es) &#231;a ressemble fort &#224; du f&#233;tichisme. Et puis d'abord pourquoi faire ? (&#224; part faire le malin sur un forum) hein ?
> 
> Comme le mec qui garde les petites culottes qu'il trouve.
> 
> ...


 

Ce n'est pas &#224; moi la (ou plut&#244;t les) copie(s) de blog, et oui, comme la majorit&#233; de gens qui ne font pas que lire leurs Emails mais qui "se balladent" sur le net, certaines informations viennent &#224; moi sans avoir &#224; les chercher.

Maintenant je ne suis pas le seul a faire le malin sur ce sujet puisque tu viens d'y porter ta pierre... a mon &#233;difice...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> M'enfin bref, tu te moques d'elles, mais tu les sors d'ou ces adresses?
> T'as du chercher pour les trouver, non?
> 
> Ah bah oui chuis con...


Dis moi juste que tout ce que tu as lu sur le Net tu l'as cherch&#233;, et tu n'es jamais tomb&#233; sur un sujet par hasard ... Tu n'as jamais suivi un fil de discussion, ou parfois des gens postent des liens ? 

Enfin ce que j'en dis des gens qui r&#233;fl&#233;chissent plus vite que le leur cerveau...( j'appelle ca des miroirs...)


Bon ben voil&#224;, je pensais que le sujet de ce topic &#233;tait les Miss France... Dans "Miss France" il y a leurs vie... dans leurs vie, il y a des d&#233;rapages, dans les d&#233;rapages, il y a leurs blogs... 

O&#249; est mon hors sujet ?



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya une r&#233;compense...


 
Ben oui, je vois pas pourquoi les Miss en arborant leur stupidit&#233; avec un fanion Bleu Blanc Rouge auraient le droit &#224; 400 000 euros de cadeaux, et moi en arborant leur stupidit&#233;, avec un Post certe pas aussi partriotique, j'aurai pas le droit &#224; une r&#233;compense ...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2006)

Dis donc... il tient bon le sujet sur Miss France...:sleep: 

Faut voir que j'ai encore rien dit... 

C'était quoi le truc au départ ??

Encore une _flappie_ qui s'insurgeait contre le machisme télévisuel ?? 

Ou peut être une _pas drôle_, qui déplorait le manque de culture de nos miss ?? 

Pas le courage de remonter le fil... je vais quand même m'exprimer sur ce sujet au combien passionnant :

*CHATTE !!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Encore une _flappie_ qui s'insurgeait contre le machisme télévisuel ??





*Non en fait c'est simple*
Notre ami nioubie se disait qu'au comité miss France ils devraient faire comme à la Star Académie.
On fait gagner tantôt un(e) malade, un(e) noir(e), un(e) handicapé(e).
Truquer les votes pour faire passer un joli message d'unité et d'harmonie télé-républicaine.

Tous égaux devant notre petit écran.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Déjà, quand on voit le budget pour le tout-venant.


 
C'est peu de le dire...

Bon aprés, il existe des modèles moins onéreux, mais on perd en qualité.

C'est ce qu'on disait encore la dernière fois, en présence des interessées   (dont l'attention avait probablement été détournée par une émission de variété, ou une vente de sac à main sur internet...) il en va des femmes comme des pompes, sur la distance, on regrette rarement d'avoir investi un peu plus au départ...



-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Non en fait c'est simple*
> Notre ami nioubie se disait qu'au comité miss France ils devraient faire comme à la Star Académie.
> On fait gagner tantôt un(e) malade, un(e) noir(e), un(e) handicapé(e).
> Truquer les votes pour faire passer un joli message d'unité et d'harmonie télé-républicaine.
> ...


 
Ah ok... c'est pas mal comme idée.

*Quand est ce qu'on fait gagner un communiste aux élections ???*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Quand est ce qu'on fait gagner un communiste aux élections ???*


Gennevieve de Fontenay soutient Arlette Laguiller.


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Et Lyc&#233;e de Versailles ?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Quand est ce qu'on fait gagner un communiste aux &#233;lections ???*



Au point o&#249; nous en sommes... 
mais en reste t-il ?!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et Lycée de Versailles ?



Non, car Arlette déteste JP Foucault - ce suppot du grand capital qui distribue des millions aux travailleurs pour les éloigner des saines valeurs du labeur et de la lutte des classes.

Mais oui, parce que, pour Arlette, être miss France serait une façon de connaître le grand soir.

Alors, peut-être.


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


Amok a dit:



			Au point où nous en sommes... 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


continuez, je sens que vous allez finir par être consvaincus... 

moi, ça me ferait bien rire, 'fin j'dis ça comme ça hein... 

_


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4090418 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> continuez, je sens que vous allez finir par être consvaincus...
> 
> ...



Alem ministre de la culture !


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Alem ministre de la culture !



_rhaaaaaaaaaa... j'ai joui... :love::love::love::love::love:_


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4090429 a dit:
			
		

> _rhaaaaaaaaaa... j'ai joui... :love::love::love::love::love:_



A l'occase, pense a ma subvention, hein ?! 


+ 2 ou 3 Miss pour rester dans le sujet et m'occuper pour les soirées d'hiver...


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A l'occase, pense a ma subvention, hein ?!
> 
> 
> + 2 ou 3 Miss pour rester dans le sujet et m'occuper pour les soirées d'hiver...


_

ne t'inquiêtes pas pour ta subvention camarade  et pour les miss, ya pas de souci, il faudra bien un talentueux photographe pour montrer la grandeur et la beauté de nos camarades prolétaires de la Côte D'Azur   

voire même de Picardie parce qu'à ce que j'ai vu, je retire ce que j'ai pu penser sur toutes les fades blondes platine de St-Quentin... _


----------



## wip (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4090445 a dit:
			
		

> _ je retire ce que j'ai pu penser sur toutes les fades blondes platine de St-Quentin... _


 
Pardon ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Non en fait c'est simple*
> Notre ami nioubie se disait qu'au comité miss France ils devraient faire comme à la Star Académie.
> On fait gagner tantôt un(e) malade, un(e) noir(e), un(e) handicapé(e).
> Truquer les votes pour faire passer un joli message d'unité et d'harmonie télé-républicaine.
> ...


Pas faux ce que tu dis là. D'ailleurs, moi-même, je pensais bien que Miss Limousin allait gagner à cause de sa surdité.  



PonkHead a dit:


> Gennevieve de Fontenay soutient Arlette Laguiller.


Plus depuis qu'Arlette a refusé d'appeler à voter Chirac au second tour de la présidentielle de 2002.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

Ouah trop cool hé en parlant de miss j'ai trouvé ça!!

Woah hé dingue hein?

Hé pssst!
Si ça vous a plus n'hésitez pas à me bouler hein. 



Hin hin.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2006)

T'as oublier de préciser bouler vert, CAASSSOUUUULLLETTT !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as oublier de préciser bouler vert, CAASSSOUUUULLLETTT !


Laisse c'&#233;tait un running gag. Peux pas comprendre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as oublier de préciser bouler vert, CAASSSOUUUULLLETTT !


Tu devais pas arr&#234;ter de venir ici, toi? C'est pas sympa de nous faire des fausses joies.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2006)

J'ai bien le droit de faire quelque message d'emmerdement adieu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai bien le droit de faire quelque message d'emmerdement adieu


Non..


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais oui, parce que, pour Arlette, être miss France serait une façon de connaître le grand soir.



rigoles pas, au rythme où travaillent les infographistes qui ont fait ses dernières affiches ça devrait bientôt être tout à fait envisageable !!!    

(oui bah je dis infographistes parce que même avec une greffe d'un des visages de Karen Cheryl c'est pas vraiment possible qu'elle ressemble à la photo... :mouais: )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Guy Carlier avait dit la m&#234;me chose dans un de ses &#233;ditos sur Inter cette semaine&#8230; Fait gaffe aux grands esprits que tu rencontres !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour le moment il y a deux votes, un qui compte nul et le mien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Miss USA risque de perdre sa couronne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Miss USA risque de perdre sa couronne


Si ça arrive, elle n'aura qu'à se présenter à l'élection de Miss MacGé. C'est moins prestigieux mais c'est sympa quand même.


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

_moi, j'm'en fous, j'ai &#233;t&#233; Miss Betteraves 1992 !  


(rien &#224; voir ou presque avec Didier SuPeR ! )
_


----------



## jugnin (16 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4093048 a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'm'en fous, j'ai été Miss Betteraves 1992 !
> 
> 
> (rien à voir ou presque avec Didier SuPeR ! )
> _



Tiens il était hier soir dans ma petite ville natale de Vitré, c't'engin. Mais j'y suis pas allé. J'suis pas un rockeur, et j'ai pas d'coeur:rose: . Pis y'avait ch'val c'matin.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont moches toutes les deux, je trouve ...



je les ai pas vues , trop fatigu&#233;e pour voir les dindes en representations, mais hier soir a entendre mes nieces elle ne sont vraiment pas belle et
"pffffffffff , maintenaint n'importe qui peut l'etre "miss" du moment que on se refait le nez , les cuisse et les dents ":rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 





:affraid:


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Moches ? :afraid:

Elles ne dormiraient pas dans la baignoire ici


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je les ai pas vues , trop fatiguée pour voir les dindes en representations, mais hier soir a entendre mes nieces elle ne sont vraiment pas belle et
> "pffffffffff , maintenaint n'importe qui peut l'etre "miss" du moment que on se refait le nez , les cuisse et les dents ":rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...




T'as oublié les seins


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as oublié les seins



Ce qui est loin d'être ton cas, hein?... Sacré Quiqui!   :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai peur qu'il y'ai des sous entendus ou que &#231;a soit moi qui ai l'esprit tordu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai peur qu'il y'ai des sous entendus ou que ça soit moi qui ai l'esprit tordu



Coche la deuxième case!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2006)

Il en faudrait peut-&#234;tre une troisi&#232;me...


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as oublié les seins


pas pour miss france, c'est interdit.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouai pour miss france c'est seulement passer sous la table


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Et Mister France il est comment ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Décembre 2006)

Aucune id&#233;e 

On a qu'&#224; faire un mister MacG aussi ?


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'elle est moche la miss france..... Une vraie laideur, le nez dans la bouche et on dirait qu'elle a 30 au lieu de 18 ans


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'elle est moche la miss france..... Une vraie laideur, le nez dans la bouche et on dirait qu'elle a 30 au lieu de 18 ans


Et toi, l'est où ton nez ?!.....


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Espac&#233; de la bouche


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Espacé de la bouche


grande bouche ?!.....


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> grande bouche ?!.....



A quoi ca sert de flooder ? :rateau:  :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> A quoi ca sert de flooder ? :rateau:  :love:


L&#224;, y'a une raison pr&#233;cise.....
Je te laisse r&#233;fl&#233;chir ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Nan, sans déconner, c'est vrai, ça gâche un si beau, intéressant et, surtout, novateur topic !


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

c'est macinside mister MacG, fils de directe lignée du patriarche des tombeurs : Amok


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est macinside mister MacG, fils de directe lignée du patriarche des tombeurs : Amok



je ne suis pas d'accord : macg deborde de beau mec !!!   


tout d'abord il y a le poisson , MR GRUG ,  cible/homme ideale des celibataires:
beau  , riche, grosse bagnole , gros bateau et CELIBATAIRE :love: 

puis il y a jahrom : regard captivant mais il vient de se mettre la bague au doigt:
n'empeche , il reste quand meme un beau gosse ....quand il ne picole pas trop....   

notre cher fabfab , blondinet aux yeux doux , tombeur des filles de 3 a 99 ans 
malgrée sa fameuse chemise (que perso j'aime beaucoup)  

continuons par le corse patoch , une classe folle dans son costar et lunettes noires :love: 

et puis on ne peut pas ne pas citer lastrada et dendrimene , 2 mec's qui m'enervent au plus au point : ils sont beaux , jeunes et ils ont un click (photo) qui fait palir d'envie a beaucoup d'entre nous

deux autre hommes, enfin , un a devenir , je nomme le doc et le p'tit tintin :
quelle fille peut rester de marbre devant leur regard plein de tendresse ?:love: moi pas :love: 

et aussi tant d'autres que , tete de dinde que je suis, je ne retiens pas leur pseudo et aussi parce que ils restent discrets ,  je le vois rarement par ici mais qui n'echappent pas a mes yeux quand je le vois dans les photos des differentes aes  :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_bon, bah reste plus qu'&#224; me pendre hein... 
_


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et aussi tant d'autres que , tete de dinde que je suis, je ne retiens pas leur pseudo et aussi parce que ils restent discrets ,  je le vois rarement par ici mais qui n'echappent pas a mes yeux quand je le vois dans les photos des differentes aes  :love:



Ouf. J'ai cru un instant que tu allais m'oublier.

  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je ne suis pas d'accord : macg deborde de beau mec !!!







Princess Tatav a dit:


> tout d'abord il y a le poisson , MR GRUG ,  cible/homme ideale des celibataires:
> beau  , riche, grosse bagnole , gros bateau et CELIBATAIRE :love:



Si il n'as que ça de gros, ça n'intéressera pas Doc 



Princess Tatav a dit:


> deux autre hommes, enfin , un a devenir , je nomme le doc et le p'tit tintin :
> quelle fille peut rester de marbre devant leur regard plein de tendresse ?:love: moi pas :love:



Elle est nympho, c'est pas possible sinon


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096501 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, bah reste plus qu'à me pendre hein...
> _



te laisses pas intimider par les envies consumériste d'une fille portée sur les chemises que même TATI n'oserai pas vendre 


et pis une star ça meurt soit bourée dans son vomi, soit d'une crise cardiaque dans son jakuzi avec plein de filles éplorées autour... pas en s'étouffant avec un vulgaire lacet:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4096505 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est nympho, c'est pas possible sinon



Moi c'est le Doc "_en devenir_" qui me pose question :mouais:    :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_je vais faire comme mackie alors : m'&#233;touffer dans mon vomi apr&#232;s ma troisi&#232;me bi&#232;re...










naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, j'd&#233;conne, ce sera mon cinqui&#232;me litre de bi&#232;res  pour moi ! 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Moi c'est le Doc "_en devenir_" qui me pose question :mouais:    :love:



il va se transformer en br&#233;silienne ? mince alors... avec ce qu'il porte sur lui, tu lui met une gaine pour remonter le tout.... eh hop d&#233;j&#224; un 95 D sans passer par la chirurgie :rose:



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4096531 a dit:
			
		

> _naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, j'd&#233;conne, ce sera mon cinqui&#232;me litre de bi&#232;res  pour moi !
> _



je pr&#233;l&#232;ve 500ml pour moi... vu que je tiens pas ce genre d'alcool, &#231;a vas &#234;tre pire, je vous transforme le Doc Roussos en Evil Mouskouri  hin hin hin


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> le Doc Roussos en Evil Mouskouri  hin hin hin



Ou Doc Kourros en Evil Mousrouri


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Si il n'as que ça de gros, ça n'intéressera pas Doc
> Elle est nympho, c'est pas possible sinon



depuis toujours ce que peut interesser Mr doc je m'en fout completement du moment qu'il continue a me faire rire et sourire devant sa camera dans un thread dedié a cela :love: 


moi nympho ?    
desolé de te decevoir, mais le cul et tout se qui peut trainer autour me laisse plutot de marbre depuis que .......ben non, je ne dira pas le pourquoi ....crois moi ou tampi  


et puis tu sais , le gouts une fois de plus, on ne le discute pas 
c'est une affaire personelle :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le cul et tout se qui peut trainer autour


  :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais: heuuuu... hum... 


_aaahhhh naaaaaaannnnnnnn, je reprends... je peux pas r&#233;sister 

_


Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais le cul et tout se qui peut trainer autour me laisse plutot de marbre




*D&#233;tacher un marbre*

30 minutes
  Facile
  Quelques euros 

*Il vous faut...*
*Du blanc d'Espagne,*
*De l'eau de javel,*
*Du jus de citron,*
*De l'eau oxyg&#233;n&#233;e, ou de l'alcool m&#233;nager,*
*De l'ac&#233;tone,*
*Une brosse souple,*
*De l'acide oxalique.*
*Comment proc&#233;der ?*
 Si le marbre n'est pas trop tach&#233;, utilisez un m&#233;lange de blanc d'Espagne et d'eau de javel pure que vous laisserez agir une vingtaine de minutes.
 Vous pouvez aussi utiliser du jus de citron, de l'eau oxyg&#233;n&#233;e ou de l'alcool m&#233;nager. Cela redonnera en plus &#224; votre marbre un certain &#233;clat...
 Sur les taches grasses, appliquez de l'ac&#233;tone pendant quelques heures. Rincez ensuite abondamment &#224; l'eau claire.
 Pour les taches importantes dont vous ne venez pas &#224; bout, la seule solution est probablement de faire appel &#224; un sp&#233;cialiste qui meulera la surface...
*Blanchir un marbre*
 Si votre marbre a jauni avec le temps, frottez-le avec une brosse souple et de l'acide oxalique dissout dans de l'eau (7 &#224; 8 cuiller&#233;es &#224; soupe par litre d'eau).
 Rincez ensuite &#224; l'eau claire et laissez s&#233;cher.
vala, &#224; v&#244;t' service :love:

Aucune garantie que cela fonctionne sur votre t&#233;l&#233;viseur apr&#232;s l'avoir tach&#233; en regardant l'&#233;vection des miss


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

merci pour ces conseils ma femme de menage en aura surement besoin 
pour recurer mes parquets et mes moquettes


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4096447 a dit:
			
		

> c'est macinside mister MacG, fils de directe lign&#233;e du patriarche des tombeurs : Amok



je tiens a signal&#233; que j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu en d&#233;but d'ann&#233;e parmi les 100 c&#233;libataires les plus sexy de France


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_


macinside a dit:



			je tiens a signalé que j'ai été élu en début d'année parmi les 100 célibataires les plus sexy de France 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tout ça pour un abonnement téléphonique et un blog miteux !   


ce qui est bien, ce fut la suite. 

_


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je tiens a signalé que j'ai été élu en début d'année parmi les 100 célibataires les plus sexy de France



où ?, quelle émission ?


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096651 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tout ça pour un abonnement téléphonique et un blog miteux !   _



a ça  :rateau:




			
				[MGZ] alèm;4096651 a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui est bien, ce fut la suite.
> 
> _



a ça  :love:


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

Manque du h mackie pour que ce soit vraiment bien.


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			Manque du h mackie pour que ce soit vraiment bien.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


justement, on se voit quand toi et moi ? je me ferais bien une petite après-midi en tête-à-tête ! 

_


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

Photoblog de Nicolas G . encore un espion sovi&#233;tique bourr&#233; de Polonium


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096666 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> justement, on se voit quand toi et moi ? je me ferais bien une petite après-midi en tête-à-tête !
> 
> _



Le 22 décembre ?


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			Le 22 décembre ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


patate !   


non, je peux pas j'ai piscine !! 

_


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096686 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> patate !
> 
> ...





... mais que se passe-t-il donc dans les piscines...?


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096686 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> patate !
> 
> ...



pense à tes brassières :love:

_Every night in my dreams
I see you, I feel you,
That is how I know you go on
Far across the distance
And spaces between us
You have come to show you go on..._​


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas incompatible, les piscines.


(Et j'aime pas les patates non plus  )

Le 28, en fin de journ&#233;e je serai &#224; la gare. En provenance du Languedoc Roussillon, mais j'h&#233;site encore &#224; mettre mon &#233;charpe de miss


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le 28, en fin de journée je serai à la gare. En provenance du Languedoc Roussillon, mais j'hésite encore à mettre mon écharpe de miss





le 20 moi je serai a la gare de montbeliard et pas d'echarpe non plus


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est pas incompatible, les piscines.
> 
> 
> (Et j'aime pas les patates non plus  )
> ...


je verrais pour le 28, j'ai rencart avec une miss malgache alsacienne le midi.


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

A l'année prochaine.

En attendant.


----------

